# anyone doing webcam modeling?



## mamamutiny (Nov 10, 2011)

just wondering, 'cause i thought it might be a good thing to do while traveling. (i live in my van and have a laptop w/webcam, figured i could park behind a coffeeshop at night and get busy) but then i started the registration process for a few sites and found that they only wire transfer or mail checks, and the wire transfer costs about $40! fuck that. so, i'm curious if anyone has experience with this. i'd like to know if there's a way around the transfer, or if it is lucrative enough to warrant me figuring out some other way to get the checks deposited. i have several trusted friends in my hometown who i think would be willing to drop 'em in my bank account (if i asked real nice, or if i kick 'em down a few bucks here and there).
any thoughts on camming would be helpful.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Nov 10, 2011)

one of my friends did this for awhile and I BELIEVE he was able to organize a direct deposit. I think it matters on what site you are using to broadcast on. Some of the lesser known sites might not be keen on the idea of direct depositing but others might. I'd suggest (as with any profession) apply everywhere.

never tried my hand at camming personally so all my info is pure hearsay. good luck!


----------



## WebcamGirly (Nov 18, 2011)

The company I model for offers direct deposit and wire transfers but they offer something even better then that. I have a reloadable prepaid atm card that they have my money deposited on every two weeks and then I withdraw it from any atm I can get to lol


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 18, 2011)

Something about WebcamGirly seems suspicious...


----------



## baconrind (Nov 18, 2011)

I know someone that did that. I wouldnt call it web cam modeling though. I think it was called web cam prostitution.


----------



## suntines (Nov 18, 2011)

yes siree bob. it's like being a lazier, cheaper stripper and anywhere there is free internet, there's money to be made. I have had interactions with a few different sites and know a good number of ladies who do this (besides myself). The site I model for the most does direct deposit, check, or they send you a debit card that they put the money on. You have to work pretty regularly to make any money and every site will take a chunk out, the key is to getting regulars, and finding a site that has their shit together and has a good payout.


----------



## suntines (Nov 18, 2011)

But what I'm saying is look around, do your research...you can just as easily find a site that will be awesome to work and has decent payout as you can find a site that will use you and abuse you...nawmsayin'?


----------



## slurricane (Nov 19, 2011)

i got a job doing this, but didn't have a webcam, some sites will pay you over 60 dollars an hour, well not the sites but the customers. depending on how many viewers you have and how dedicated to your performances they are you'll make big dollars$$$$. rich scummy businessmen LOVE nudepunx


----------

